# Women Eh .. !



## baynesey (Jul 20, 2006)

Boob jobs, nose jobs, tummy tucks, colonic irrigation, botox, pierced ears, nipples, belly and clits ... eyebrows plucked, bikini lines, armpits, lips and legs waxed .. but they wont take it up the Arse because it HURTS!!


----------



## AxlFoley (Mar 26, 2005)

lol


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Dirty Git :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Can we match up the forum girls to the list above?


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Can we match up the forum girls to the list above?


On you go then - Mr Deathwish 2007! :lol:


----------

